# News - PC Games: Gewinnspiel: Ferngesteuerte Helikopter und Choco Crossies Pop Choc abgreifen



## System (20. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,684916


----------



## cschomaker (20. Mai 2009)

Ja ich will diesen tollen Helicopter gewinnen.
Und am besten noch ein wenig naschen.


----------



## Bullet-07 (20. Mai 2009)

einen Kommentar hinterlass..


----------



## poldi100 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich......kommentiere.


----------



## jlmmy3xplode (20. Mai 2009)

Den will ich auch haben!


----------



## bigayal (20. Mai 2009)

Choco Crossies und Hubschrauber, meine Lieblingskombination und auch noch in der richtigen Reihenfolge


----------



## ExeCuter (20. Mai 2009)

die gewinnspiele werden immer komischer... aber immerhin gibts was abzugreifen^^


----------



## terry-wolgast (20. Mai 2009)

flap flap flap


----------



## Lyon (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bin sprachlos...


----------



## NYC (20. Mai 2009)

Lecker Schoki! *g*


----------



## Exar-K (20. Mai 2009)

Gekauft.


----------



## BlackP88 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe anspruchsvolle Gewinnspiele! 

P.S. Der Kommentator braucht Süßes für seine Synapsen


----------



## iwa (20. Mai 2009)

Woah ... habewill  Is das mal n geiles Gewinnspiel


----------



## Sprudelmax (20. Mai 2009)

Jaaa!!! Choco Crossis!

(Ich hoffe ich gewinne jetzt! )


----------



## osti1 (20. Mai 2009)

den brauch ich!!!

konnte mal bei nem bekannten mit sonem heli fliegen...

is noch recht tricky aber mach verdammt spass..

gebt den mir...

ihr seht ja ich hab spass dran!!!


----------



## Derrico (20. Mai 2009)

Na da bin dabei


----------



## Logidreck (20. Mai 2009)

meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsileckerllmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinselllflapllmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins
meinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsemeins


----------



## acti0n (20. Mai 2009)

Haben will habe hunger


----------



## fobbolino (20. Mai 2009)

Jojo, bin auch dabei. Fernsteuerbare Helis sind cool!


----------



## Lukkas (20. Mai 2009)

hätte ich auch gern


----------



## mordenkain (20. Mai 2009)

*mampf* gebt mir bitte den *mampf* Preis, sonst  ess' ich so viel von den Pop Chocs dass ich platz' *mampf*


----------



## TheSailer (20. Mai 2009)

Ich flieg auf Choco Crossies  !


----------



## Baphomet (20. Mai 2009)

Klingt nach ner Menge Spaß 

*HabenWill*


----------



## matrixfreak (20. Mai 2009)

Billig von Gamestar geklaut...


----------



## NetzRac (20. Mai 2009)

für mehr Spaß am Arbeitsplatz könnte ich das Paket gerade gut gebrauchen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Mai 2009)

Hahaha, ich schreibe meinen Kommentar *über* den Text!!1 



			
				System am 20.05.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wollen gewinnen? Dann hinterlassen Sie einfach *einen Kommentar unterhalb dieser Meldung*. Teilnahhmeschluss ist Mittwoch, der 27. Mai 2009. Teilnehmen darf jeder Leser von pcgames.de. Ausgeschlossen sind Mitarbeiter der Computec Media AG und der Nestlé Deutschland AG. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, eine Barauszahlung der Preise ist nicht möglich.





Spoiler



Der Satz oberhalb des Zitats ist bereits mein Kommentar.


----------



## ColeusRattus (20. Mai 2009)

Ich kriegs aber!


----------



## Vidaro (20. Mai 2009)

coole sache haben will


----------



## Schoppy (20. Mai 2009)

Lecker


----------



## TripelM (20. Mai 2009)

Spannung, Spiel und ne PC games überreaschung XD da bin ich doch direkt dabei


----------



## YJeeper (20. Mai 2009)

HER DAMIT ! HABEN WILL ! FETTES NEED !


----------



## freakplayer (20. Mai 2009)

hmm so nen heli wollt ich eigentlich schon immer haben als kleines kind. dieser wunsch ist noch immer ungebrochen


----------



## al1888 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich nehm den Heli, die Schokolade könnt ihr behalten^^


----------



## dj-sugar-fly (20. Mai 2009)

geilomat und lecker


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich brauch das ding. Damit könnte ich perfekt meine Nachbarn terrorisieren. Die haben sich mal beschwert als wie ne Lan gemacht hamn XD

MfG


----------



## xWisPx (20. Mai 2009)

Ich mag "Mini-Format" und "Maxi-Spaß".


----------



## Arkogei (20. Mai 2009)

des will ich unbedingt haben.BITTE.hab noch NIE irgendwas gewonnen obwohl ich fast überall mitmach.


----------



## fromthewilltotheo (20. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich mir so vorstelle, wie ich mit dem heli so durch unser wohnzimmer jage, meiner mutter die orchideen absense, der katze hinterher richtung esszimmer fliege, um die dort anwesenden, kaffee-trinkenden alten herrschaften aufzuscheuschen, die kerzen umzustoßen und die tischdecke in flammen aufgehen zu lassen,  und dann abschließend in der - anlässlich der feierlichkeit  eigens von oma gezauberten - xxl-schwarzwälder-kirsch-torte lande und diese dank der rotoren in den gesichtern aller anwesenden fein portioniert verteile, gerate ich in sanfter melancholie ins träumen...

...herrlich: bräuchte nur son gerät und etwas übung! heißt es nicht immer, man solle seine träume verwirklichen?!


----------



## Madrabour (20. Mai 2009)

Mich würde ja auch mal interessieren, wie so dieser Süßkram schmeckt, während man Einen fliegen läßt... also einen Helikopter, mein ich jetzt...


----------



## SilentBat (20. Mai 2009)

ich bin ja sehr skeptisch ob das teil wirklich anständig fliegt...


----------



## Solon25 (20. Mai 2009)

Zuerst wird sich mit einer Tüte Choco Crossies gedopt und dann geht es mit dem Heli ab auf den Balkon. Fly on the Windscreen


----------



## Hatuja (20. Mai 2009)

Klasse der Heli, braucht man nurnoch eine Wireless WebCam dazu! Das macht dann sicherlich richtig Fun und man kann eine Menge Unsinn mit machen  !!!


----------



## MorbidMadness (20. Mai 2009)

Ein Kommentar unterhalb dieser Meldung !


----------



## mag0r (20. Mai 2009)

mein heli is grad kaputt gegangen brauch unbedingt nen neuen!


----------



## ING (20. Mai 2009)

wau, da hat aber jemand tief in die tasche gegriffen, ein spielzeug heli den es bei pearl für 20€ gibt und eine packung choco crossies für geschätzte 2€ 

son werbegewinnspiel bei der pcg scheint nicht allzu teuer zu sein!?
wo muss man anfragen um selbst ein gewinnspiel zu sponsern? hab nach 5 dosen hehring im keller gefunden, die würde ich sponsorn wenn ich dafür ein bisschen werbung für meine neue seite machen darf


----------



## Sainer (20. Mai 2009)

Her damit! Danke schön.


----------



## SLi94 (20. Mai 2009)

ihr habt so eben wieder dass Kind in mir geweckt . Dann lasst es mich auch mit dem Heli leben!!!

Danke schön

Greetz


----------



## Kanthos (20. Mai 2009)

Hübsches Spielzeug. Den muss ich doch glatt um meine Frau herumschwirren lassen. *gg*


----------



## Bolzano (20. Mai 2009)

den haette ich auch gerne.


----------



## Xaar (20. Mai 2009)

nettes Teil, den würd ich auch gerne mal steuern


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2009)

Choco Crossies! Lecker!


----------



## Gr1nd3r (20. Mai 2009)

Süß  Muss ich haben.


----------



## loaloa1234 (20. Mai 2009)

Sieht interessant aus.

P.S: Ich hab beim ersten mal "Choco Rossis Pop Choc abgreifen "


----------



## aniantheking (20. Mai 2009)

hunger!


----------



## BoChilla (20. Mai 2009)

flieg ich voll drauf ab


----------



## mafiafan (20. Mai 2009)

meine Choco Crossies sind leer ..gewinnen würde mir gut tun.
achja der Helikopter is auch geil!°


----------



## TermiGR (20. Mai 2009)

Das sind ja gleich 2 Hobbys auf einmal! Essen und Modellfliegen!


----------



## Occulator (20. Mai 2009)

Nom nom nom


----------



## hurrikan77 (20. Mai 2009)

Der würde ich doch gerne um die Bäume fliegen lassen )


----------



## Dr-Colossus (20. Mai 2009)

Lightning Bolt! Lightning Bolt! Lightning Bolt! Lightning Bolt! Lightning Bolt! Lightning Bolt!


----------



## CaptainArcher (20. Mai 2009)

Lecker Choco Crossies und dabei durch die Gegend flattern und Andere nerven klingt verdammt gut


----------



## Couldstone (20. Mai 2009)

Choco Crossies - zu gut zum Teilen!


----------



## DerMack (20. Mai 2009)

Immer her damit.


----------



## Damasterich (20. Mai 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## ritzitelli85 (20. Mai 2009)

Das wäre genau das richtige für mich, was zum spielen und Schokolade!!! Da kann sich Kinderüberraschung mal was abschauen von euch!!!


----------



## PdT-ZH (20. Mai 2009)

zusammenhang mit pc spielen? egal---> es gibt was zu gewinnen


----------



## FloFri (20. Mai 2009)

Bitttteeeeeeeee


----------



## arkey (20. Mai 2009)

Kommentar abgegeben


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Mai 2009)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit , vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal glück


----------



## Sivar666 (20. Mai 2009)

will auch gewinnen


----------



## freeball1 (20. Mai 2009)

hiermit gebe ich meinen kommentar ab


----------



## Quarhodron (20. Mai 2009)

Hilft es, wenn ich sage, dass ich morgen geburtstag habe?


----------



## Zone2k (20. Mai 2009)

ping pong


----------



## Ph0en1xx (20. Mai 2009)

Need "Jamara Simply Helikopter"


----------



## SuperSabi (20. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte an eurer tollen Verlosung teilnehmen! *toi toi toi*


----------



## Death-Guard (20. Mai 2009)

Mein Kommentar


----------



## CrinevI (20. Mai 2009)

Simply need Jamara Helikopter  xD


----------



## EVOCrawler (20. Mai 2009)

<enter schlauen comment hier>


----------



## Beeenneee (20. Mai 2009)

haben mag^^


----------



## lolle999 (20. Mai 2009)

hehehe he !


----------



## PostalDude83 (20. Mai 2009)

ob der heli genug leistung hat ne müsli schüssel von küche zum wohnzimmer zu fliegen? ^^


----------



## DerKurde (20. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## exone27 (20. Mai 2009)

du müssen hingucken ganau luck...
du müssen geben mir den flugapparat...


----------



## Jackman1 (20. Mai 2009)

die Choco Crossies sind mir die Liebsten - ok, den Heli nehm ich auch noch dazu


----------



## Drakkisath (20. Mai 2009)

ein Kommentar!


----------



## loener (20. Mai 2009)

LOL
'nem geschenkten Gaul schau ich ned ins Maul


----------



## GamerGaP (20. Mai 2009)

ich glaube meine katzen hätten an dem heli ihren spass


----------



## bigwhitey (20. Mai 2009)

Toller Heli, äh knusprige Choco Crossies Pop Choc. Mhhh, lecker.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2009)

Ich will auch mal gewinnen!
Ich bin immer nett, zuvorkommend, hilfsbereit und äh ... nun ja, eben alles!

Ich bin schon seit Jahren treues Mitglied dieser Community und hab noch niemals nie etwas gewonnen *schnüff*

Voll unfair ...


----------



## Halmir (20. Mai 2009)

.o0o.


----------



## Kasabian1990 (20. Mai 2009)

mhh lecker dann kann ich mir die choco 
crossies direkt einfliegen lassen^^


----------



## crashoverride (20. Mai 2009)

Das wär mal was.. so'n heli


----------



## LLcoolB (20. Mai 2009)

hmm ... ich war schon immer Nestlé-Fan XD


----------



## Patojp (20. Mai 2009)

Choco Crossies und ich heb ab !
Nestle macht sowieso die leckersten sachen *g*


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (20. Mai 2009)

Ich versuche es wider einmal, aber ich weiß schon jetzt, dass ich nicht gewinne. lol
Beweißt mir das Gegenteil. XD


----------



## Erich-Zann (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hät auch gern was zum knabbern... ähh fliegen... ähhh...wie auch immer...!


----------



## baal-sebul (20. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, ich hab Hunger... und nen Hubi gibt's gleich dazu, das wär mal was, womit ich meinen Hund n'bisschen auf Trab bringen könnte (der hält sich manchmal für ne Katze).


----------



## Whaaag-Boss (20. Mai 2009)

cool


----------



## maribor (20. Mai 2009)

fliegen und essen kommt immer gut


----------



## Gluecksfee (20. Mai 2009)

Schöne Gewinnpakete von Nestè


----------



## Krampfkeks (20. Mai 2009)

Geil, hoffentlich kann man an den Heli i-was bauen, damit man sich chips etc herfliegen kann....endlich nichtmehr aufstehen


----------



## kerment (20. Mai 2009)

Tolle Aktion, mein Sohn würde sich sehr über den Heli freuen.


----------



## Baerbele1 (20. Mai 2009)

Echt toller Gewinn!!! 
Helikopter für den Sohn und Choco Crossies für die Mama!


----------



## babyamy88 (20. Mai 2009)

So ein Helikopter wär schon was ganz nützliches


----------



## babyamy88 (20. Mai 2009)

So ein Helikopter wär schon was ganz nützliches


----------



## Swat4 (20. Mai 2009)

so nen Heli wollte ich schon als kleines Kind haben!


----------



## ThomasWilke (20. Mai 2009)

matrixfreak am 20.05.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Billig von Gamestar geklaut...



Jap. Und soweit ich weiß, suchen die ihre Hubschrauber immer noch


----------



## Lazuscar (20. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch mal nen cooler Gewinn.
So nen kleiner Hubschrauber kann ne menge Spass machen, wenn der durch die Küche saust.


----------



## lucdec (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Hätte ich auch gern!


----------



## docEngel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich will einen


----------



## mercurydude (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Sieht gut aus, bringt Freude und ist auch was für draußen. Und der Helikopter ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## GothicJo3 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

mmm, lecker!


----------



## nbk7000 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich will so einen hubschrauber und unbedingt den süßkram


----------



## bombastico (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

dito! Haben will, vor allem die Choco Crossies XD


----------



## kryptik (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ja ich auch haben will


----------



## kmR74 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

yeeeaaah choco crossies (:
Aufm Sofa liegen, Glotze an, Choco Crossies und mim Heli rumdüsen ;D


----------



## dwTazz (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Oh Ja meine Süchtigmachsüßigkeit und mein Lieblingshobby zu gewinnen - ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Interface (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Cool, wäre super den zu gewinnen.


----------



## bussi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Lecker schmecker Choco Crossies.
Must have!!!


----------



## adrasx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

kostet 70€ son Ding, und scheint auch nicht verkehrt zu sein.


----------



## KeX194 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Yameeee


----------



## Duath (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Boah, ich wünsche mir so einen Minihelikopter schon seitdem ich denken kann (kann mich sogar noch an Träume aus meiner frühsten Kindheit erinnern ), bin aber nie dazu gekommen, mir so so ein Ding auch wirklich zu holen. Jetzt gibts aber hier die Gelegenheit dazu! (und lecker Knabberzeug gibts auch dazu, was will man mehr  )


----------



## ToTo1987 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

fliegen und essen das ist mein Traum !!!


----------



## Webmanflo (20. Mai 2009)

Boah so nen fernsteuerbaren Heli hab ich mir schon immer gewünscht. Aber nie einen bekommen... Wenn ihr dem Kind in mir also eine Freude machen wollt...


----------



## NOMAN484 (20. Mai 2009)

omg!


----------



## semele (20. Mai 2009)

das optimale Spielzeug für das Kind im Manne - und dann wird einem das Ganze noch versüßt - Spitze!!!


----------



## GFreeman2 (20. Mai 2009)

ich würd ja sehr gern gewinnen


----------



## Remedyz (20. Mai 2009)

Hm lecka!! sowas brauch ich beim zocken!


----------



## Vandem (20. Mai 2009)

ich will au gewinnen!^^ bin Choco Crossies fan der ersten stunde


----------



## ZimPaul (20. Mai 2009)

Remedyz am 20.05.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm lecka!! sowas brauch ich beim zocken!



*Kommentar*
Lecker Schoki


----------



## Frezzer546 (20. Mai 2009)

na dann, auf gut glück^^


----------



## pascaljackson (20. Mai 2009)

langes wochenende
3 mal party
und dann nebenbei noch für die schule arbeiten, das wird ein wochenende 
viel spass allen wohoooo


----------



## Patti89 (20. Mai 2009)

miam miam sur sur


----------



## spot112 (20. Mai 2009)

R5Z3 an Tower: "Bitte um Landeerlaubnis - Over"


----------



## kayro (20. Mai 2009)

Ale Ale,

ich wünsche mir nichts lieber als einen Heli!


----------



## DrProof (20. Mai 2009)

Ich wollt schon immer so nen coolen Heli haben 
konnte früher mal mit einem von nem Kollegen fliegen, aber fehlt mir immer das Geld am Ende


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2009)

Ich kommentiere den zu kommentierenden Kommentar mit einem kommentierenden Kommentar.
Oder kurz gesagt: Coole Sache!


----------



## shimmyrot (20. Mai 2009)

Ich steuer ihn bestimmt gegen die nächste Stromleitung.


----------



## Berni0893 (20. Mai 2009)

Statt mir damals so einen Heli zu kaufen hab ich mein Geld in ein PC Games Abo investiert, jetzt wärs doch nur fair wenn ich einen Heli durch PC Games gewinn.


----------



## mici (20. Mai 2009)

Ich will ihn auch haben  .... BIIIIIIIIIITEEE


----------



## Gefuehlsmensch (20. Mai 2009)

Den möchte ich haben.


----------



## Reinhard49 (20. Mai 2009)

Geiles Teil dieser Heli.


----------



## Brunhilde53 (20. Mai 2009)

Ja das nenne ich mal ein tolles Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Anja73 (20. Mai 2009)

Endlich könnte ich mal einen Heli fliegen.


----------



## R0x0R (20. Mai 2009)

ich will ihn haben^^
dann könnte ich endlich mal pilot sein


----------



## BigBubby (20. Mai 2009)

Kommentar gewollt, Kommentar gegeben


----------



## irik (20. Mai 2009)

hab schon 1nen jetzt brauch ich einen 2ten


----------



## Joey007 (20. Mai 2009)

Das könnte, wenn ich gewinne, mein neues Hobby werden


----------



## hibbicon (20. Mai 2009)

Mein Gott, ich will unbedingt Gewinnen. Ich hab 
nur 147 Konkurrenten (derzeit). Meine 
Gewinnchance beläuft sich auf sehr 
wahrscheinlich


----------



## fake-uschi (20. Mai 2009)

Ich will endlich mal einfach so, ohne schlechtes Gewissen, einen fliegen lassen!


----------



## nad1977 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich will endlich mal mein eigener Pilot sein.


----------



## nad1977 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich will endlich mal mein eigener Pilot sein.


----------



## Ride_on (20. Mai 2009)

Digikam hab ich, es fehlt nur noch der Transport-Heli. Die Bilder meiner Nachbarin beim sonnen sehen wir uns natürlich gemeinsam an.


----------



## phelsuma (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo ,
Ja so ein kleiner Schrapp Schrapp wäre was nettes, aber noch besser wäre die Choco Crossies  .


----------



## Oslo (20. Mai 2009)

Mmmmm lecker....ein Hubschraubknappbär 

Das richtige Spielzeug um Kalorien abzubauen 

LG Oslo


----------



## Airmax90 (20. Mai 2009)

Choco Chrossies - der leckere Knusperspaß für die ganze Familie! Knackige Cornflakes umhüllt von zartschmelzender Schokolade - ein Genuss für Alt und Jung!


----------



## kehinger (20. Mai 2009)

Jetzt sollte nur noch irgendwo fett "ANZEIGE" im Text stehen...
aber solange es was umsonst geben könnte, bin ich dabei 
*kommentier*


----------



## Onkel_B (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

*pflicht erfüll*


----------



## Predator91 (20. Mai 2009)

Airmax90 am 20.05.2009 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Choco Chrossies - der leckere Knusperspaß für die ganze Familie! Knackige Cornflakes umhüllt von zartschmelzender Schokolade - ein Genuss für Alt und Jung!


Ich glaube du kannst denn Gewinn gleich mal vergessen, wenn du zu einer Werbung für Choco Crossies Pop Choc(die übrigens sehr sehr gut sind   ) einen Kommentar mit kotzenden Smileys schreibst. Ach, habe ich schon erwähnt das die Choco Crossies Pop Choc sehr sehr gut sind?


----------



## Sonnenblume333 (20. Mai 2009)

Minis bringen Riesenspaß. Das wäre ideal für meinen Sohn. Er würde sich riesig darüber freuen. Ich natürlich auch.


----------



## slcotta (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen. Das wäre ja echt mal der Hammer.

So´n cooln Hubschrauber hätte ich gern.


----------



## Blade_1 (20. Mai 2009)

Bestimmt gefährlich 'ne Hand wegzunehmen um die Cho'Cros nebenbei zu futtern....aber versuchen würd ich's dafür auf jeden Fall.


----------



## profjoy (20. Mai 2009)

Würd gern gewinnen


----------



## TrollGeier (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich Gewinne mach ich 1 Jahr Lang den Kaffee und Bagel Bringer


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (20. Mai 2009)

*mitmach* :>


----------



## Atropa (20. Mai 2009)

Ich gewinne eh nicht, daher mache ich auch nicht mit !!!


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

Atropa am 20.05.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gewinne eh nicht, daher mache ich auch nicht mit !!!




aber schon krass wie weit sich so ein thread wo es quasi nichts gibt aufbläht


----------



## sonja21 (20. Mai 2009)

toller Gewinn


----------



## DragonballBoy (20. Mai 2009)

hmm lecker choco crossies


----------



## matgeh (20. Mai 2009)

ohhh, sehr fein!!!!!


----------



## Amaunator (20. Mai 2009)

will haben


----------



## Tanta (20. Mai 2009)

Choco Crossies <3


----------



## Meai (20. Mai 2009)

blub


----------



## ismirschlecht (21. Mai 2009)

Lecker! Lecker!


----------



## TheMasterMexx (21. Mai 2009)

LOL, wie geil, dann kann ich mir die choco crossies mitn heli holen und muss nicht mal mehr aufstehn 

--> teilgenommen


----------



## Payne01 (21. Mai 2009)

Jeah der is besser als mein alter Roflkopter


----------



## rosi9350 (21. Mai 2009)

Super schickes Teil möchte ich schon gerne gewinnen


----------



## Zapped (21. Mai 2009)

*einen Kommentar unterhalb dieser Meldung*

*möp*


----------



## Arhey (21. Mai 2009)

Hmmmm etwas zum Spielen und was leckeres zu essen..... da muss ich dabei sein^^


----------



## ASuB (21. Mai 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## Touri (21. Mai 2009)

Haben will !


----------



## Kello1 (21. Mai 2009)

Da erhält die Redewendung Fliegende Leckereien eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## mauberzaus (21. Mai 2009)

was für Mutti und für Vati :o)


----------



## Schmauch1970 (21. Mai 2009)

Unwidersteeeeehlich, jetzt auch zum Fliegen. lol


----------



## Regie1 (21. Mai 2009)

Genau das Richtige für mich.


----------



## kriegsgott (21. Mai 2009)

yeah genau das richtige


----------



## Geruhn (21. Mai 2009)

Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes als ständig Simulatoren zu spielen! *g*


----------



## sinus89 (21. Mai 2009)

haben will


----------



## Darlow (21. Mai 2009)

Das muss ich haben! (biiiiiiitte)


----------



## agentom (21. Mai 2009)

ICH HAB SO HUNGER!!!!!!!!

Muss fürs Fliegen ja Kraft tanken


----------



## Dumbi (21. Mai 2009)

Ich will das Ding. Dann kann ich mit meiner Freundin endlich mal etwas anderes als nur Frisbee spielen, wenn wir draußen sind!   

(Und den Frisbee könnte man dann als Landeplattform benutzen...^^)


----------



## theater (21. Mai 2009)

Ein echt geiles Summ-Summ ...
Und die Choco Crossies nehme ich auch !


----------



## NixBlick (21. Mai 2009)

*MitBorisStimme* Hab ich mit diesem Comment schon gewonnen?
*AusDemOff* Neeeeeee
*MitBorisStimme* Manno bei AOL ist alles viel leichter


----------



## sterni1 (21. Mai 2009)

da bin ich gerne dabei und hoffe auf mein Glück


----------



## omasmumu (21. Mai 2009)

*schreib*


----------



## nintendo-maniac (21. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe Schokolade


----------



## pit172 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei...


----------



## mama104 (21. Mai 2009)

würde ich gerne gewinnen ....


----------



## Rattenfaenger (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Kirtan (21. Mai 2009)

blöd nur, dass man beide Hände zum fliegen braucht und so nebenbei nicht naschen kann...


----------



## Magician666 (21. Mai 2009)

Cooles Spielzeug !


----------



## deradleraufderbrust (21. Mai 2009)

Yo ... diese Dinger gehen total ab .
Man kann richtig crazy Sachen damit machen .
Früher hatten wir nur so blöde Autos zum trepperunterfahrenundalleswarkaputtdanach !


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (21. Mai 2009)

Teilnahhmeschluss?


----------



## fireblader (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn´s nach meinem Doc ginge dürfte ich das Zeug nicht Essen! Leider sind die Dinger zu Lecker.


----------



## metalloid (21. Mai 2009)

Sehr interessant!


----------



## Balmungd (22. Mai 2009)

Einfach nur ein FUN weis schon wie vieler meiner kollegen so ein Ding beim Arbeitsplatz rum fliegen lassen besonders mein Chef is nen fanatiker von den Helikoptern


----------



## firewalker2k (22. Mai 2009)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Runge (22. Mai 2009)

Ist bestimmt schwer zu fliegen das Teil


----------



## hit123 (22. Mai 2009)

Will haben ...


----------



## starhorst (22. Mai 2009)

Nehm ich.


----------



## Hushy2k (22. Mai 2009)

Hätt ich gerne


----------



## mauip (22. Mai 2009)

Ich will fliegen !!!


----------



## pilz1 (22. Mai 2009)

Darauf fliege ich !


----------



## radinger (22. Mai 2009)

mjam, schoki


----------



## mike (22. Mai 2009)

keine ärmchen, keine kekse!


----------



## david16 (23. Mai 2009)

den Hubi baue ich zum Choco Crossies Bomber um


----------



## victie6 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte schon immer mal fliegen


----------



## scheeh (23. Mai 2009)

fly me to the moon


----------



## scheeh (23. Mai 2009)

fly me to the moon


----------



## scheeh (23. Mai 2009)

fly me to the moon


----------



## ulpo (23. Mai 2009)

ein Crossie-Hubschrauber ist doch echt klasse !


----------



## McPlumps (24. Mai 2009)

mit dem hätte selbst ich keine Angst zu fliegen


----------



## stobbart (24. Mai 2009)

wie das ÜEi
was zum Spielen und Schokolade


----------



## pooky (24. Mai 2009)

Also den Helikopter würde ich gerne mal fliegen versuchen ...


----------



## cfrano (24. Mai 2009)

wiegeschaffen für meinen Enkel


----------



## cfrano (24. Mai 2009)

wie geschaffen für meinen Enkel


----------



## Schredder (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Der Helikopter wäre die ideale Ergänzung zu meinem heißgeliebten ROFLCOPTER. Außerdem liebe ich Choco Crossies und die Pop Chocs hab ich bislang noch nirgends gesehn geschweigedenn probiert. Immer her damit.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wotanes (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

So einen wollte ich schon immer haben, gabs nur leider nicht oder nur als benziner viel zu teuer.


----------



## theopo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ein tolles Spielzeug - damit könnte man klasse die Hunde jagen die auf unser Grundstück schei****


----------



## Friedel46 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

schönes Spielzeug für das Kind in mir


----------



## Chemenu (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Will auch den Pop-ChoCopter haben.


----------



## kanone (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Tolles Teil was ihr da raushaut !


----------



## kruedi2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich möchte auch gerne hoch hinaus !


----------



## beje64 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Endlich kann meine Katze auch mal versuchen einen Hubschrauber fangen. Mäuse sind auf die Dauer doch langweilig.


----------



## thegamer111 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich liebe Choco Crossies Pop Choc ,den Hubschrauber hätt ich auch gerne


----------



## speedyter (4. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde, dass ich diesen Helicopter gewinnen sollte. 
Warum? Hm, einfach nur weil er bei mir in guten Händen wäre.
Ich würde ihn jeden Tag seine Runden drehen lassen.
Und außerdem wollte ich als kleines Kind schon immer mal nen Heli steuern.


----------



## Polooo (4. Juni 2009)

Ja so ein Teil hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## MaSTeR_2k3 (4. Juni 2009)

Nom nom nom nom nom =D Need!!!!!!


----------



## SirSchlemmelot (4. Juni 2009)

Also den Hubschrauber hätte ich gerne und die Choco Crossies würde ich auch nicht links liegen lassen


----------



## Lonestare (4. Juni 2009)

ich bekomme bald nen Sohn und bracuh noch ein Spielzeug für ihn


----------



## SirSchlemmelot (4. Juni 2009)

Der Teilnahmeschluss ist hoffentlich falsch sonst wirds nichts mit meinem Hubschrauber


----------



## CreativeChaos0 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn ähnliche Helis von Freunden und diese kleinen Fluggeräte sind doch sehr faszinierend. Daher hätte auch ich Interesse und Verwendung für so ein Modell


----------



## Razor264 (4. Juni 2009)

Schon komisch, dass zur Zeit drei große Spiele-Webseiten genau das gleiche Gewinnspiel anbieten XD
Nestlé scheints ja nötig zu haben, massiv Werbung unter Gamern zu machen 
Nicht das ich mich beschweren will, hat man schließlich drei mal die Chance auf einen schicken Helikopter oder was Süßes


----------



## Kiro23 (4. Juni 2009)

Teilnahhmeschluss ist Mittwoch, der 27. Mai 2009. 

hmm?


----------



## wedelerjung (4. Juni 2009)

Ich würde gerne so einen süssen Helikopter gewinnen !


----------



## evil_tigga (4. Juni 2009)

"Oh wie verführerisch, sind Choco Crossies..."

Irgendjemand so antik wie ich?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZnknHNl1Yw


----------



## Paper2k7 (4. Juni 2009)

ich nehm auch einen


----------



## TAKER70 (4. Juni 2009)

"Irgendjemand so antik wie ich?"

Ha......
Bei mir hies Twix noch Raider 

So ein schöner Heli währ schon was aber da ja der "Teilnahhmeschluss ist Mittwoch, der 27. Mai 2009" ist bin ich mal gespannt wie das noch reicht


----------



## drummer3333 (4. Juni 2009)

hm Choco Crossies


----------



## Occulator (4. Juni 2009)

PCGames.de (04.06.2009 12:00 Uhr):
"Teilnahhmeschluss ist Mittwoch, der 27. Mai 2009"

Na dann will ich unbedingt gewinnen xD


----------



## Vidder (4. Juni 2009)

Jaja, vermutlich sind die Choco Crossies längst aufgefressen und der Helikopter liegt mit gebrochenen Flügeln in einer Ecke.


----------



## Nomad222 (4. Juni 2009)

ja so ein Heli wäre doch was feines ^^


----------



## jogaar (4. Juni 2009)

Rob Schneider was an animal, then he was a woman... and now... he's a stapler!!!


----------



## nintenboy (4. Juni 2009)

ja okay... heute fängt das gewinnspiel an, und letzte woche hats aufgehört... klingt realistisch....

würde auch gerne gewinnen


----------



## JBevera (4. Juni 2009)

Gebongt


----------



## Dressel (4. Juni 2009)

naja im Mai hätte ich gewonnen schade 

naja ich mach hier schon mal für das nächste Gewinnspiel mit^^


----------



## ICyresI (4. Juni 2009)

Auf die Crossies freu ich mich am meisten ^^

@nintenboy:
lol! Stimmt, ist mir mit dem Datum gar nicht aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Der_Pate86 (4. Juni 2009)

so ich bin jetzt mal ganz kreativ *hust hust*

*teilnehm*


----------



## Arkogei (4. Juni 2009)

da ich letztes mal schon mitgemacht habe und diesesmal nochmal habe ich doch eigentlich doppelte Gewinnchancen.


----------



## Dessan238 (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich gewinnen würde dann stelle ich für euch ein Video online indem ich den mit einem choco crossie bestückten Heli über mir kreisen habe und er seine Fracht genau in meinen Mund 
fallen lässt


----------



## Sprudelmax (4. Juni 2009)

Ich will den immer noch haben!


----------



## acti0n (4. Juni 2009)

Ich weis zwar nicht warum das nochmal im RSS Feed aufgetaucht ist, aber ja, immer noch haben wollen


----------



## kryptik (4. Juni 2009)

System am 20.05.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ich will ihn auch noch haben *heul*
will doch meien freundin mit dem heli, ärgern!


----------



## KeksdesTodes (4. Juni 2009)

Auch haben will


----------



## WarStorm (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich diesen Helikopter nicht kriege, dann kann ich nicht meine katze die auf einem 30 m hohen baum gefangen ist runterholen. BITTTEEEE!


----------



## dergevater (4. Juni 2009)

hmm, es ist doch nur ein heli... haben, haben, haben!


----------



## K-13 (4. Juni 2009)

Denn hätt ich auch gern...


----------



## Felio (4. Juni 2009)

Jaaa, den möchte ich auch gerne haben. Ich hab mir schon immer einen Heli gewünscht


----------



## DarthMaul93 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte ihn auch haben ...............
BITTE BITTE BITTE


----------



## Erich-Zann (4. Juni 2009)

Hab ich da was verpasst?? Eine Meldung am 04.06.2009 für ein Gewinnspiel welches am 27.05.2009 ausgelaufen ist...???


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (4. Juni 2009)

Erich-Zann am 04.06.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich da was verpasst?? Eine Meldung am 04.06.2009 für ein Gewinnspiel welches am 27.05.2009 ausgelaufen ist...???




Das ist einfach die Globale Krise! Damit sie nicht verschenken müssen melden sie das Gewinnspiel erst später  Gemeiner Trick^^


----------



## Lion2k7 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab hunger auf Choco Crossies und was zum spielen brauch ich auch!


----------



## wanosavr (4. Juni 2009)

will mit so nem ding ma fliegen


----------



## doceddy (4. Juni 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## profjoy (4. Juni 2009)

jep i a!


----------



## schaf1b (4. Juni 2009)

bin zum Glück nur 1,76 groß...mit viiiieeeeel Glück pass ich rein


----------



## Chontamenti (4. Juni 2009)

Teilnahhmeschluss ist Mittwoch, der 27. Mai 2009

muss man das verstehen??


----------



## Son (4. Juni 2009)

cool, da würde ich spaß haben mit meinem sohn


----------



## wwwstampedde (4. Juni 2009)

Da haben meine Katzen dann was wo sie hinterher jagen können. Naja die Große verkriecht sich, die Kleine spielt  Wenn sie ihn denn kriegen würde ^^


----------



## rekilein (4. Juni 2009)

! Haben will!


----------



## rip_shadow (4. Juni 2009)

nettes spielzeug :>


----------



## Haenki (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin der Auserwählte der den Helikopter gewinnt!


----------



## King_Lui (4. Juni 2009)

Also nen Heli + Hacken zum Chips oder Bier holen wäre natürlich nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## King_Lui (4. Juni 2009)

King_Lui am 04.06.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nen Heli + Hacken zum Chips oder Bier holen wäre natürlich nicht von schlechten Eltern



Haken soll das bedeuten  Kleiner Tippfehler meinerseits!


----------



## marzipanmann (4. Juni 2009)

Ich will den Hubschrauber !!!


----------



## nishtak88 (4. Juni 2009)

3 2 1 meins


----------



## nishtak88 (4. Juni 2009)

...natürlich meine ich die Choco Crossies.
ps wenn noch Platz im Karton ist könnt Ihr mir auch den Heli dazu packen


----------



## nishtak88 (4. Juni 2009)

hmm soll das ein Witz sein? Der Teilnahmeschluss ist doch schon vorbei ó.Ó


----------



## Shadowforce (4. Juni 2009)

Hoffe mal der Einsendeschluss ist falsch.


----------



## genFlame (4. Juni 2009)

Kein Whiskas, Katzenfutta alles dasselbe!


----------



## genFlame (4. Juni 2009)

Kein Whiskas, Katzenfutta alles dasselbe, heißt nur andas!


----------



## Schusselchen (4. Juni 2009)

Jam Jam Jam


----------



## deinHeimvater (4. Juni 2009)

wieso steht das jetzt in ner news wenn oder teilnahmeschluss am 27.5 war?
naja son ding is schon lustig..


----------



## realgsus (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

da simmer dabei... das is priihiimaaa1


----------



## TheTrabbi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich, ich, ich...


----------



## IceLadyx (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Sweets for the sweets,
Chocholat  for the Icey


----------



## who93 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ich glaube diese netten dinger gehören mir


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2009)

Shadowforce am 04.06.2009 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe mal der Einsendeschluss ist falsch.


Hab ich jetzt auch gerade gedacht.

Wollte nur mal schauen, warum es hier so viele Kommentare gibt:
Aha, ein Wettbewerb.
Um Was gehts?
Man kann ein cooles Spielzeug gewinnen und man muss nur nen Kommentar schreiben.

Mal den Einsendeschluss anschauen:
Soso, der _ Teilnahhmeschluss ist Mittwoch, der 27. Mai 2009._
Datum der Meldung:
04.06.2009 12:00 Uhr
oO


----------



## Zelluloid (9. Juni 2009)

Bitte keinen "Zurück in die Zukunft" per Helikopter - Scherz?!


----------



## lowindustry (9. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe fliegen!


----------



## Towerman6789 (9. Juni 2009)

Ausgezeichnet ^^


----------



## JohnCarpenter (9. Juni 2009)

Na, hoffentlich gibts auch 300 Helikopter - obwohl einer reicht mir ja.


----------



## Warpblitz (12. Juni 2009)

Ich werd genüßlich meine Choco Crossies Pop 
Choc in der Hängemate essen und mit dem Heli 
meine Schwester jagen^^


----------

